# my muscle building supplement regimen



## Momuscle (Jan 7, 2011)

1 muscle milk shake in morning when waking up
1 muscle milk shake in afternoon
1 muscle milk shake before bed
5 grams of creatine either in muscle milk shake in morning of 1 hour before i lift
about 20 grams of glutimine throughout the day

what other supplements really work on helping build muscle? I usaully eat a good protein meal about 1 hour after I lift. Do I HAVE to go get a post workout whey protein for after my workout of is a good meal 1 hour later ok? Also any other supplements I should be taking? Im not talking about fish oils, vitimins etc just muscle building supps.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2011)

Your diet and training are the key to muscle building.

Post up your entire diet and training program.


----------



## Momuscle (Jan 7, 2011)

IainDaniel said:


> Your diet and training are the key to muscle building.
> 
> Post up your entire diet and training program.


 
I understand all that. I was just wondering about which supps could help.

I hit a split pretty hard. chest day 1, back day 2, legs day 3, shoulders day 4 and arms day 5 with two days off resting.

I eat about 4-5 times a day with good amount of lean meats, eggs, tuna, oatmeal, veggies etc. also 3 muscle milk shakes a day. i drink LOTS of water. 

But Im just wondering about supplements here.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

What Ian said. You are worrying way too much about supplements. They are called _supplements_ for a reason. Without and excellent diet and training routine they are worthless.


----------



## Momuscle (Jan 7, 2011)

vortrit said:


> What Ian said. You are worrying way too much about supplements. They are called _supplements_ for a reason. Without and excellent diet and training routine they are worthless.


 
Ive got the training and diet down and I KNOW that thats the most important thing to building muscle. I figured I would come on this message board and ask a few questions about supplements. Trust me I have the training and diet down I know whats important. Isnt this the best place to ask these questions?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2011)

Then I think you have everything in order.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

Momuscle said:


> Ive got the training and diet down and I KNOW that thats the most important thing to building muscle. I figured I would come on this message board and ask a few questions about supplements. Trust me I have the training and diet down I know whats important. Isnt this the best place to ask these questions?



Sure it it, but you are making threads, etc., in here and asking questions that have been answered literally hundreds of times over. Forum Search engine: I'm not trying to be an ass - Just sayin'...


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Jan 7, 2011)

I would get your diet in order and save the money youre spending on all that muscle milk. Ive never really thought glutamine was worth a shit either. Ive read lots of stuff saying not worth the money. I never noticed anything when I take it. I would get some BCAA's instead for pre workout maybe. If youve got your diet down you really dont need anything but creatine and fish oil.


----------



## Momuscle (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree a good diet, good hard training, creatine and good sleep is what I need to build muscle. Yeah Im new on this board and I did a lot of searching last night sorry for the same old questions you guys see on here over and over. I will take the two tubs of glutimine that I already bought but I do think Im getting enough in my diet. I will continue to take the muscle milk shakes tho - bc hell they taste good and little extra protein wont hurt me. I like to drink it in the morning and at night before bed. It takes my sweet craving away. One thing that I know for sure is that CREATINE really works for me - thats the one supplement I can really tell that helps me get stronger and build muscle. The pumps are much better on when Im on it. I think instead of taking glutimine I will switch to taking some BCAAs. thanks guys.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 8, 2011)

cavtrooper96 said:


> I would get your diet in order and save the money youre spending on all that muscle milk. Ive never really thought glutamine was worth a shit either. Ive read lots of stuff saying not worth the money. I never noticed anything when I take it. I would get some BCAA's instead for pre workout maybe. If youve got your diet down you really dont need anything but creatine and fish oil.



Definitely agree.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 8, 2011)

Momuscle said:


> I agree a good diet, good hard training, creatine and good sleep is what I need to build muscle. Yeah Im new on this board and I did a lot of searching last night sorry for the same old questions you guys see on here over and over. I will take the two tubs of glutimine that I already bought but I do think Im getting enough in my diet. I will continue to take the muscle milk shakes tho - bc hell they taste good and little extra protein wont hurt me. I like to drink it in the morning and at night before bed. It takes my sweet craving away. One thing that I know for sure is that CREATINE really works for me - thats the one supplement I can really tell that helps me get stronger and build muscle. The pumps are much better on when Im on it. I think instead of taking glutimine I will switch to taking some BCAAs. thanks guys.



Sure Muscle Milk tastes good, it should with all the sugar and fat in it.  I would look at upgrading your protein choices.  A good blend that has casein, whey and egg in it is a better choice; Myofusion comes to mind and it is better for use all the time as it will provide a good, slow release of aminos throughout the day/night.  The only other one I would reccomend is an isolate of your choosing for post workout and that should be enough.  Go with that and a multi-v until your gains stall then start to add supps as you like.  Shameless plug, we have plenty to choose from at Orbit, check it out.


----------



## kushrooms (Jan 8, 2011)

add some oats, chicken, and peanut butter, and also a gallon of milk a day.


----------



## Momuscle (Jan 8, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Sure Muscle Milk tastes good, it should with all the sugar and fat in it. I would look at upgrading your protein choices. A good blend that has casein, whey and egg in it is a better choice; Myofusion comes to mind and it is better for use all the time as it will provide a good, slow release of aminos throughout the day/night. The only other one I would reccomend is an isolate of your choosing for post workout and that should be enough. Go with that and a multi-v until your gains stall then start to add supps as you like. Shameless plug, we have plenty to choose from at Orbit, check it out.


 
It says there is only 4 grams of sugar in my muscle milk - thats two scoops. yes I take that in the morning and at night but I take a whey isolate right after working out(just got it). then follow it up with good old chicked breast, brocolli and some complex carbs. Ive gained 10 lbs in 2 weeks and body fat is going down. I think Im on to something. Thing is Ive had a long break in the gym and muscle has good memory so its much easier for guys like us to make gains than someone who has never lifted. I eat all day long it seems and the shakes are just my way of getting the extra quik grams of protein to feed the muscles.


----------



## kushrooms (Jan 8, 2011)

Momuscle said:


> It says there is only 4 grams of sugar in my muscle milk - thats two scoops. yes I take that in the morning and at night but I take a whey isolate right after working out(just got it). then follow it up with good old chicked breast, brocolli and some complex carbs. Ive gained 10 lbs in 2 weeks and body fat is going down. I think Im on to something. Thing is Ive had a long break in the gym and muscle has good memory so its much easier for guys like us to make gains than someone who has never lifted. I eat all day long it seems and the shales are just my way of getting the extra quik grams of protein to feed the muscles.


yeah u r right, i am the same with muscle memory, i gain muscle back so quickly.


----------



## Momuscle (Jan 8, 2011)

kushrooms said:


> yeah u r right, i am the same with muscle memory, i gain muscle back so quickly.


 
now what I need to do is stick to the program. Im really starting to make some gains and feel good in the gym. Ive missed this.


----------



## Pulsated Pec (Jan 8, 2011)

ok muscle milk is a horrible product............. a beter protein powder to get is isopure ... drink 100% casein at night at bedtime ...........


----------



## DIVINITUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Pulsated Pec said:


> ok muscle milk is a horrible product............. a beter protein powder to get is isopure ... drink 100% casein at night at bedtime ...........



Why?  Cost aside, I thought it was a good before bed shake with all of the fats, etc.  Most people blend their own with whey and natty pb, olive oil etc. but if he wants to spend the cash, is the product really that bad?


----------



## SFW (Jan 9, 2011)

> Do I HAVE to go get a post workout whey protein for after my workout of is a good meal 1 hour later ok


 
you dont need whey. You can just eat. 

Aside from glutamine and creatine, BCAA's and other aminos can help. 

More importantly, your caloric intake & training intensity will dictate your gains. 

Supps that aid in your training intensity could indirectly help. Caffeine and other stims will push you further, enabling you to train harder. 

Also, Supps that aid in recovery will help. Something like melatonin may not be anabolic by itself...but sleeping deeper/longer will help your body recover faster and get you into the gym again quicker.


----------



## Momuscle (Jan 9, 2011)

I take meletonin sometimes at night to help me sleep. Also as far as Muscle milk being a bad product I disagree. Other aminos that I take and I love is a product called...L-Carnosine...(beta-ananyl-L-histidine) - I take the one made by Jarrow and LOVE it!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 15, 2011)

Momuscle said:


> 1 muscle milk shake in morning when waking up
> 1 muscle milk shake in afternoon
> 1 muscle milk shake before bed
> 5 grams of creatine either in muscle milk shake in morning of 1 hour before i lift
> ...





omg! i have an idea...go and do some research! yay! noob time right here


----------



## Momuscle (Jan 17, 2011)

noob time? Why not just come on a message board like this and ask a question? Last time I checked this was a message board and asking questions and getting opions of other is ok. no?


----------



## GMO (Jan 17, 2011)

Momuscle said:


> noob time? Why not just come on a message board like this and ask a question? Last time I checked this was a message board and asking questions and getting opions of other is ok. no?



Yes, protein, creatine and a BCAA supp will support muscle growth IF your diet and training are dialed in.


----------

